# put on the new tires today!



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

got some new wheels and maxxis zillas for my 4 wheeler. finally got them put on today!!

before 
during 
after


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Zillas are a great all around tire!


----------

